# The end of the world?



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry guys. Here's another one. I've really enjoyed all your posts lately, and I want to read your thoughts on this:

I doubt I've mentioned it before, but I'm what some consider a 'prepper'. I prep. I'm not extreme or anything. I just like to think that if something nuts happens (like the quebec ice storm, a real flu pandemic, etc.), I'll be able to take care of my family. It's also kind of a hobby. 

My questions are:

1) Do you think something messed up is going to happen (economic collapse, EMP, electromagnetic pulse, flu pandemic, global warming, WW3)*?
2) If so, what do you do to prepare?

Here's some of the things I do that make sense to me:

1) Store food
2) Grow food
3) Have a dug well (came with the house)
4) Study and practice simple things like setting a snare, starting fires from nothing
5) wood burning stove
6) faraday cage (if the government thinks they need them, I want one too)
7) have a 'get-home-bag'. If there's ever a problem in the city, I have a small back pack that will keep me alive for about 3 days (even in winter)

Things I plan to do:

1) save and store seeds from my own produce
2) go solar (especially interested in powering my geothermal)
3) hunt (I'm half way there)
4) raise animals 
5) understand more about our native plants and mushrooms - what you can eat, what you can't.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

1) yes.

2) Get a shotgun and 1000s of shotgun shells.

If you can't drive other "predator humans" away, they'll just reap the rewards of your hard work ie kill you and your loved ones and take your stash.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think it's a good idea to be able to avoid resorting to out and out savagery when the various "systems" crap out. So, being able to boil water or have heat or tie into communication systems when the power grid goes down, or there is a water advisory, or natural gas leak that prevents service to your home, is a pretty sensible idea. When the big eastern seabord brownout happened a decade back, I had some 12v batteries and we were able to watch TV, and have hot water via our gas stove. A windup radio is good. Having some canned goods for when the worst-storm-in-decades hits your region and the snowplows take a while to give you a route out, or maybe a home generator or kerosene stove.

I'm not talking major prepping, or any end-o'-world stuff. Essentially, we're talking about having some sort of backup for when the systems you normally depend on to work crap out for a day or two. The spare tire approach.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

One other potential disaster you didn't mention -the earth could also get hit my a large meteor. If its much bigger than the one that crashed to earth in Russia last year, we could all be doomed!

A couple of other things you may wish to consider. If a worldwide economic crash occurs, money will be no good. It may be a good idea to have some bullion coins of gold and silver stashed away in a secure hiding place. You may need them to buy necessities in short supply, or antibiotics or other meds.

Having a cranking dynamo radio with an optional solar cell is also a good idea. If a disaster occurs you may need to hear the news, especially if your solar panel encounters technical difficulties, and no other power is available.

And make sure you have some protective gauze face masks and disinfectants in case an epidemic occurs. After all, we in Toronto all remember the SARS scare.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, not really a prepped per say but the threat of a bad weathermscenario or a biological outbreak are real threats that could happen at anytime. So far the strongest solar flares haven't caused any major disturbances so not too worried about EMP. Global warming is too slow to catch anyone off guard but it is changing the weather patterns.

I try not to get too caught up in it as it can put the mind in a bad state(paranoid). Especially watching the walking dead. The latter part of what Bagpipe said might apply in the worst case scenario but isn't really a concern in any other scenario.
I too like gardening and advancing my skills at growing plants, most modern medicines are derived from naturally occurring compounds in plants. I don't hunt but I am looking at picking up a 22 rifle and maybe a shotgun later on. More of a camping and fishing guy but I like watching Survivorman and ray mears to learn more about wilderness survival. Les Strouds book Survive is a good one to pick up.

im in the process of making a bug out bag but a car kit with food, fire and warm clothes is probably a more worthwhile kit to build.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There is no such thing as the end of the "world" or earth. That is all Hollywood stuff. This earth was made to remain forever. However, having emergency rations in case of some catastrophe like a flood, forest fire, hurricane, tornado, etc is a very good idea. You just never know when some unexpected tragedy may happen and it's good practical wisdom to be prepared just in case. My wife and I have a couple of what we call "go to" bags prepared to get us by for a few days just in case. All we need to do is grab it and go.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

1) where I live, earthquake maybe

2) Live on the top of a hill, away from the flood zones
- keep some bottled water around
- have a hand-powered can-opener
- have a battery operated amp.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bagpipe said:


> 1) yes.
> 
> 2) Get a shotgun and 1000s of shotgun shells.
> 
> If you can't drive other "predator humans" away, they'll just reap the rewards of your hard work ie kill you and your loved ones and take your stash.


A friend of mine is actually taking this approach. He was driving me home from a wedding and when I mentioned getting my gun license he showed me his. He's not doing anything other than prepping with guns. Scary.

He is a Bay Street lawyer who deals strictly with finance. His primary clients are American banks. He is very worried. It kinda worries me that he's worried.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

People have been worried since......well always.

Life's too short to walk around scared all the time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

puckhead said:


> 1) where I live, earthquake maybe
> 
> 2) Live on the top of a hill, away from the flood zones
> - _*keep some bottled water around*_
> ...


Bottled water is heavy to carry. It is easier to carry a small stainless container and a butane lighter. Then you can boil as much water as you need.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> I think it's a good idea to be able to avoid resorting to out and out savagery when the various "systems" crap out. So, being able to boil water or have heat or tie into communication systems when the power grid goes down, or there is a water advisory, or natural gas leak that prevents service to your home, is a pretty sensible idea. When the big eastern seabord brownout happened a decade back, I had some 12v batteries and we were able to watch TV, and have hot water via our gas stove. A windup radio is good. Having some canned goods for when the worst-storm-in-decades hits your region and the snowplows take a while to give you a route out, or maybe a home generator or kerosene stove.
> 
> I'm not talking major prepping, or any end-o'-world stuff. Essentially, we're talking about having some sort of backup for when the systems you normally depend on to work crap out for a day or two. The spare tire approach.


I think it's a fantastic idea to avoid becoming animals. I'm not too sure every thinks this civilly, however. At the very least, I think a month of preps would be good. Remember, the quebec ice storm in 1998 affected people for up to a month and 25 people died from hypothermia. An ice storm could happen almost anywhere.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Krelf said:


> One other potential disaster you didn't mention -the earth could also get hit my a large meteor. If its much bigger than the one that crashed to earth in Russia last year, we could all be doomed!
> 
> A couple of other things you may wish to consider. If a worldwide economic crash occurs, money will be no good. It may be a good idea to have some bullion coins of gold and silver stashed away in a secure hiding place. You may need them to buy necessities in short supply, or antibiotics or other meds.
> 
> ...


Luckily, I've had to deal with all sorts of bacteria/virus stuff because of the Toronto flood's. It has really opened my eyes about germs and bacteria. The main thing I learned is that you can't properly disinfect a granite counter unless you clean it with a stone cleaner first. It was also more contaminated than the actual areas the sewage collected. You can let a disinfectant sit on it for over an hour and still not work.

I also have full HAZMAT suits in my garage, truck, and office (I use them every day)

I keep all my emergency electronics in a simple homemade faraday cage (just in case).

- - - Updated - - -



Moosehead said:


> Yes, not really a prepped per say but the threat of a bad weathermscenario or a biological outbreak are real threats that could happen at anytime. So far the strongest solar flares haven't caused any major disturbances so not too worried about EMP. Global warming is too slow to catch anyone off guard but it is changing the weather patterns.
> 
> I try not to get too caught up in it as it can put the mind in a bad state(paranoid). Especially watching the walking dead. The latter part of what Bagpipe said might apply in the worst case scenario but isn't really a concern in any other scenario.
> I too like gardening and advancing my skills at growing plants, most modern medicines are derived from naturally occurring compounds in plants. I don't hunt but I am looking at picking up a 22 rifle and maybe a shotgun later on. More of a camping and fishing guy but I like watching Survivorman and ray mears to learn more about wilderness survival. Les Strouds book Survive is a good one to pick up.
> ...


Yeah, a .22 would do for sure. 

A 'get-home-bag' can also double as your bug out bag, if you're trying to be thrifty. I went that route.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> There is no such thing as the end of the "world" or earth. That is all Hollywood stuff. This earth was made to remain forever. However, having emergency rations in case of some catastrophe like a flood, forest fire, hurricane, tornado, etc is a very good idea. You just never know when some unexpected tragedy may happen and it's good practical wisdom to be prepared just in case. My wife and I have a couple of what we call "go to" bags prepared to get us by for a few days just in case. All we need to do is grab it and go.


Those go-to bags are a really good idea.

Not sure I agree about the end of the world comments though - it did happen to the dinosaurs, right? Wiki 'impact events', why wouldn't they happen again? 

On a side, I understand that you can't really prep for a meteor falling on you.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> People have been worried since......well always.
> 
> Life's too short to walk around scared all the time.


^ this

We live in a Culture of Fear perpetuated by Politicians and News agencies. Say no to the Fear-mongers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

If it's a doomsday meteor? 

I'd like to know where ground zero will be.
Then party there like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Its more about peace of mind that you are prepared for a time when services are down not so much a fear mongering thing. Of course it can be taken in that direction but fear of nuclear attack and most end of the world scenarios are a pretty long shot. The chance of a bad weather event or biological outbreak are real threats that could happen at anytime and are more probable than a meteor wiping out a part (or all) of the world.

Be prepared not scared.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

> Bottled water is heavy to carry. It is easier to carry a small stainless container and a butane lighter. Then you can boil as much water as you need.


Oh, I don't plan to leave. My home is my fortress.
I ain't leaving until the power is back on :smile-new:


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I think if times get really bad I'll get a couple of bottles of scotch and a couple more of rye then sit down and play and sing the blues. I can live off my fat for a month or so.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Unless you're close a shotgun isn't much good. A 22 is ok if you want to live off gophers and grouse. Short term a 22 hand gun and a 30-30 are ok, long term better learn how to make black powder and shoot a bow. In terms of exchange, fredy's rye and scotch are better than gold or silver. As far as food goes, short term better have enough for about 2 wks. Long term, enough for a year.....takes a while for things to grow. A few good knives, an ax and a manual can opener are a must. So are candles and a way to make fire. And short or long term, it's survival of the fittest.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Good to be prepared to live through a short term disaster such as a flood or storm of some kind. But I am not so sure you would want to live through a world wide epidemic or catostrophic event like a meteor strike. In that situation you would be more than mortified at what man can and will do to survive. You would be required to kill to survive. Unless you have a heavily fortified and hidden bunker and did not have to emerge from it for about 40 years 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

agreed. i'm not sweatin it. i'm convinced the shit will hit the fan someday. but i'm smart enough to realize there aint nothin i can do about it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Good to be prepared to live through a short term disaster such as a flood or storm of some kind. But I am not so sure you would want to live through a world wide epidemic or catostrophic event like a meteor strike. In that situation you would be more than mortified at what man can and will do to survive. You would be required to kill to survive. Unless you have a heavily fortified and hidden bunker and did not have to emerge from it for about 40 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That is about it. We heat with wood and have some skills and the larder is fairly well stocked up, but if some major world wide disaster strikes it may not be better to survive.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm going to raise bunnies .

Bunnies are the bartering tool of the apocalypse .


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

We haven't actively prepared for catastrophe, but nevertheless we are somewhat prepared. We have lots of camping equipment and could eat and drink safely for weeks. We have a vegetable garden and berries growing in our yard and enough trees that we could keep a fire going for quite some time. Our kids are experienced with interior camping and have a degree of toughness, or resilience, instilled in them.

I would like to have a woodstove in the house, and have considered raising laying hens in the yard, but otherwise feel we could survive most catastrophes as long as our neighbours remained civil.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Good to be prepared to live through a short term disaster such as a flood or storm of some kind. But I am not so sure you would want to live through a world wide epidemic or catostrophic event like a meteor strike. In that situation you would be more than mortified at what man can and will do to survive. You would be required to kill to survive. Unless you have a heavily fortified and hidden bunker and did not have to emerge from it for about 40 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


When zombies come, I am calling dibs on the local Costco.
Can't have it, it's mine


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

One thing I learned this summer. You can have all the water/canned goods/generators and gas in the world, but it doesn't do you any good if you can't get home.

My street in June 2013. We were unable to get back in for 6 days:


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I haven't prepared for the end of the World, but because I spend a lot of time in a cabin up north I'm prepared for a minor catastrophe. Enough canned and dried goods for at least a month. An excellent dug well. Plenty of water storage in the cabin, decent woodstove, kerosene lamps and candles, emergency radios, and a first aid kit that would rival a small town's medical emergency department. As an aside, I don't think a .22 is a great idea for hunting, whatever you hit will just get angry at you. My choice is a 12 guage with ssg's (I also have slugs for big game) and my pride and joy crossbow.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> A friend of mine is actually taking this approach. He was driving me home from a wedding and when I mentioned getting my gun license he showed me his. He's not doing anything other than prepping with guns. Scary.
> 
> He is a Bay Street lawyer who deals strictly with finance. His primary clients are American banks. He is very worried. It kinda worries me that he's worried.


Actually, it worries me more that someone who thinks like that has that sort of clout.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Bubb said:


> I'm going to raise bunnies . Bunnies are the bartering tool of the apocalypse .


I'll trade you a plank of wood with a fur-lined hole In it for a half dozen bunnies. My boards are the fleshlight of the apocalypse.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

funny, but i bet things play out a little like that. that of the industries that survive, 3 of the biggies will be food, clothing and sex.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Well I think, and no offense to anyone, some of you are a bit to paranoid. I'm all for having some supplies around in case of an emergency, but none of this end of the world crap. I don't have much prepared but am thinking about having a bit more on hand now that I have a kid. If some crazy shit does happen I'm not worried, either I'm screwed or I'll survive. I can survive in the woods, I can make a fire with little supplies, I can hunt, I can fish. A few basic tools I have around the house and a guitar for some entertainment and I'm good.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The end of the world ideas have come about through Christendom's hellfire teaching that is based on pagan religions (not on the Bible) and fantasy movies out of Hollywood and claims by so-called experts that are trying to make a name for themselves by predicting a future catastrophe for the earth by means of some asteroid or other celestial phenonom that only they know about and the whole rest of the world is in darkness.

The Bible does speak about an end but not and end of the earth but an end to man's rulership of the earth, so it is and end of this system of things, not the earth.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;N3yLtnNF6yM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3yLtnNF6yM[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> People have been worried since......well always.
> 
> Life's too short to walk around scared all the time.


I'm not paranoid or scared - I just like to be prepared. I prepare myself for everything else in life, why not this? 

I actually do a lot of preventative maintenance around the house, to my trucks, all my office equipment. I get insurance for vacations, etc. etc.

The only thing I don't do that I can think of is get extended warranties on electronics.

- - - Updated - - -



Moosehead said:


> Its more about peace of mind that you are prepared for a time when services are down not so much a fear mongering thing. Of course it can be taken in that direction but fear of nuclear attack and most end of the world scenarios are a pretty long shot. The chance of a bad weather event or biological outbreak are real threats that could happen at anytime and are more probable than a meteor wiping out a part (or all) of the world.
> 
> Be prepared not scared.



Exactly _______


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I'm not paranoid or scared - I just like to be prepared. I prepare myself for everything else in life, why not this?
> 
> I actually do a lot of preventative maintenance around the house, to my trucks, all my office equipment. I get insurance for vacations, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Ok fair enough, but folks are talking about arming themselves to the teeth in anticipation of an all out disintegration of society and morals.

That sort of preparation sure seems like it's driven by fear to me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I was raised with the boy scout credo "Be Prepared". More or less, I am. Someone kind of hysterical asked me what if I had been trapped in my cellar by the tornado of 2011. The cellar is where most of my survival stuff is, whether I intend it to be survival stuff or not. Tools to do anything (including getting out of the cellar), food (my bride exchanges dry goods and food from rough pantry shelves), camping/fishing gear, and so on. Some things are elsewhere, the rest is in my mind and I will have to figure out what to do in an emergency. This is an easy subject to research, but new and unique ideas are developed all the time, welcome to the net.

I live in the cradle of the Great Lakes. Nuclear, bees, groundwater, water/air poisons, may or may not be likely issues on their own, but with political/terror interference, or natural disasters, it seems to me my odds aren't getting any better. Regardless, an ice storm, tornado, prolonged power outage, are enough to make me prep at least a little.

I regret removing the woodstove years ago, it was very handy, but we desperately needed the space at the time. We also don't collect rainwater anymore, and we should be for the garden at least, and this is something I plan to change next year.

I don't normally talk about this stuff publicly, folks think I'm nuts enough, but you guys all know I'm nuts already.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bw66 said:


> We haven't actively prepared for catastrophe, but nevertheless we are somewhat prepared. We have lots of camping equipment and could eat and drink safely for weeks. We have a vegetable garden and berries growing in our yard and enough trees that we could keep a fire going for quite some time. Our kids are experienced with interior camping and have a degree of toughness, or resilience, instilled in them.
> 
> I would like to have a woodstove in the house, and have considered raising laying hens in the yard, but otherwise feel we could survive most catastrophes as long as our neighbours remained civil.


That sounds about right.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Ok fair enough, but folks are talking about arming themselves to the teeth in anticipation of an all out disintegration of society and morals.
> 
> That sort of preparation sure seems like it's driven by fear to me.


Yes, those people scare me on a good day.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Mooh said:


> I was raised with the boy scout credo "Be Prepared". More or less, I am. Someone kind of hysterical asked me what if I had been trapped in my cellar by the tornado of 2011. The cellar is where most of my survival stuff is, whether I intend it to be survival stuff or not. Tools to do anything (including getting out of the cellar), food (my bride exchanges dry goods and food from rough pantry shelves), camping/fishing gear, and so on. Some things are elsewhere, the rest is in my mind and I will have to figure out what to do in an emergency. This is an easy subject to research, but new and unique ideas are developed all the time, welcome to the net.
> 
> I live in the cradle of the Great Lakes. Nuclear, bees, groundwater, water/air poisons, may or may not be likely issues on their own, but with political/terror interference, or natural disasters, it seems to me my odds aren't getting any better. Regardless, an ice storm, tornado, prolonged power outage, are enough to make me prep at least a little.
> 
> ...


Yes, I try my best to keep it under wraps. I think it is good that we discuss it here, however. It's comforting to know people are interested in this kind of thing.


----------

